# cabomba losing its leaves



## sherizard

hello everyone,

just wanted to know what i need to do to salvage my poor cabomba. i bought a bunch from big al's and it was really green and bushy at first but eventually the leaves started to turn yellow and just fall off, specially at the bottom. 

i regularly dose excel and i have a fluval CO2 kit and use hagen power-glo in a 10g tank.










ps: there seems to be new growth happening though.

thanks in advance!


----------



## stim

I don't think it likes excel, I found that it killed all mine off.


----------



## sherizard

hmmm that's weird.
i read that excel helps with cabomba growth. do i need more co2 or macro/micronutrients? maybe i need to switch the substrate to eco complete or something... sigh.


----------



## BillD

Cambomba needs still water to do well. From the photo it looks dark where the cambomba is planted. Also looks like you planted the whole bunch together. Try separating them.


----------



## sherizard

BillD said:


> Cambomba needs still water to do well. From the photo it looks dark where the cambomba is planted. Also looks like you planted the whole bunch together. Try separating them.


cool thanks! i'll move it elsewhere.


----------



## ubr0ke

yes you need ferts...ur substrate is irrelevent..even a rich substrate goes inert in a year or so..The best thing about most aquatic plants is that they prefer taking nutrients from the water column not there roots..There is some exceptions but hygro's are not one of them..


----------



## BettaBeats

I would separate the stems, the leaves are dying off because of the lack of light at the bottom. if there isn't enough light the cabomba will 'stretch'.
Also, it will have a bit of die-off while it adjusts to your tank conditions and lower light levels. But in my experience, cabomba never really did _too_ well in low-light conditions. I also didnt have a problem keeping it alive though.


----------

